# Fish Rant



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ahh, I just need to rant a bit about my guppies. Shine, who's already been pregnant twice has been popping out babies like crazy and of course I NEVER see her giving birth and I wake up to like 4 fry and a fat Mojo (my betta), he's like the creepy uncle no one wants their kids around. He lurks around where the babies hide and just stares at where it's hiding then SNATCHES it up. I've been diligently tapping on the tank to scare my other fish away but noooooooo, the fish just have to be fat and eat all my babies. Being a grandmother to fish is hard. :roll:


----------



## Beckham is my betta (Oct 2, 2013)

Put your pregnant fish in a hospital tank if you want the babies until their big enough to realize and swim away


----------

